# How does one get the caller id to work?



## bobed2121 (Apr 5, 2007)

I read here that these DN recievers have caller ID capability. How does it work? Do I need to have caller ID through my phone company first? I enabled the function on my 322 reciever (haven't tried it on my 211 yet). Does the number pop up on the tv screen when someone calls in?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

bobed2121 said:


> I read here that these DN recievers have caller ID capability. How does it work? Do I need to have caller ID through my phone company first? I enabled the function on my 322 reciever (haven't tried it on my 211 yet). Does the number pop up on the tv screen when someone calls in?


Yes, you do need caller ID from your phone company before it will work with the Dish receivers.

Yes, the number pops up over your show. When you select "OK" with your remote, it goes away, or it will time out after about 30 seconds or so.

And sometimes, my 211 caller ID just doesn't work. For me, it works for about 75% of the calls I get, but some numbers just say "Unknown".


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

I wish the caller ID history stayed there for awhile.

It seems the history is gone by the next day. Why can't it just keep going at least till say 20 or 30 numbers have passed regardless if the receiver is on or off.

That is a feature I would like to see.


----------



## igot2gonow (Aug 18, 2007)

Caller id only works on sat channels above 100. It does not work on locals.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

igot2gonow said:


> Caller id only works on sat channels above 100. It does not work on locals.


Sorry, but that's simply not true. Most of what we watch is local OTA's & it does work on those. Granted, my caller ID only works about 50% of the time, but it does work on locals.

Ken


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Also if you use those phone modules that plug into electrical outlets , caller id wont work.


----------

